# PCB County Pier 14-19



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a blast this week. I met great guys who helped me out a bunch. This was my first time to actually pier fish as much as I wanted to. Monday I caught a barracuda, 15 lb king, and a descent school king. Tuesday I sat through the storms we had and I ended up catching a Bonita. Then later that night I caught another school king. This one was a little different than the rest. He decided e wanted to wrap himself around the piling. I flipped my bail and he swam aroud and I was lucky to get him up. There were a couple days where the bite wasn't on but when it was flipper had him some snacks. All in all it was a great first time pier fishing


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Barracuda


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

First King


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

2nd King


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Bonita


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

3rd king


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

For your first time pier fishing you had great luck. Don't always expect it to be like that. Congrats.


----------



## rgood (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## jpo73 (Jul 22, 2014)

Good job bud! I stood next to you a couple of times I think Friday evening, I had the 302 with the manual pick up! Nice to meet ya!


----------

